# Can You Over Water Hydro?



## GreenGrower (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm running a NFT system, and have my seeds sprouted in 1in rockwool cubes surrounded with clay grow-rocks. Each crop seems to have the signs of overwatering (droopy, soggy looking, leaves turning down, etc), however, everything I read says that one cannot overwater a hydro system. Third crop, and I'm having the same problems. I've thought about putting the plants on a drip cycle with a timer, however, I'm concerned that the roots hanging into my NFT trays will dry out before the next watering cycle. What can I do? Experience please. 

The rockwool on this crop is completely saturated. What kind of action should I take? Should I stop watering and let the rockwool dry out then start re-watering on a drip cycle? Will that be enough water to the roots that are hanging down into the trays? I've lifted the plants so that the rockwool is no longer sitting in the water, and have turned to the drip cycle in hopes that this will lessen the amount of water absorbed by the rockwool. Will this help my situation? Experienced advice please!


----------



## FallenHero (Apr 18, 2007)

Yes you can overwater hydro - simply meaning you deny the roots oxygen. Not sure how your system works, i like to have an air stone in my resivor to make sure plenty of oxygen gets to my roots. then i flow/flood multiple times a day with that oxygenated water. i'm not sure how this works with nft, i'm not sure how yours is setup but i would imagine the cubes are just soaking up a thin layer of water, maybe a flow system would be good for you. I hear alot based on feed schdules, and feeding like 10 times a day with a flow system in veg has brought my outstanding result's and i'd like to blame it on the fact that my girls got fresh oxygen all that time.


----------



## potroast (Apr 19, 2007)

You'll need to run the flow 24/7. Once the roots stick out of the cubes, the cubes should not be in the flow any more, only the roots. If the roots are not white and healthy, then you have a res maintenance problem. Since the res is _everything _in NFT, you need to correct it quickly. What's pH, ppm and how often do you top off? What's the res temp? 

HTH


----------



## royalewithcheese40 (May 26, 2008)

dude, im having the same exact problems and have the same questions. im not sure if its overwatering or nute burn. they seem to have the same symptoms. my feed chart (van de zwaan aqua flakes) says not to use an oxygen pump. the bottom of my cubes are just below the serface of the water. the water is constantly being cycled, but the level is always the same. is that bad? should i flood and drain it? shit!!! 

good post. let us know what happens.


----------



## StinkBud (May 28, 2008)

I'm running an Aero/NFT system right now. I have my cycle timer set to 1 minute on and 5 minutes off. I'm running 2900 PPM straight organic nuts. Check out the pics and you can see how healthy my girls are.


----------



## Unique (May 28, 2008)

Sounds like to me the only thing you are missing is oxygen. I have two 12" airstones in my rez and the roots will literally wrap themselfs around the airstones.....they love it.


----------



## WWgrower (May 28, 2008)

Wow, Stinkbud,NICE!!!!! Looked at your gallery nice work. What kind of light are you using for all those girls? Nice going.


----------



## insanelane (May 28, 2008)

I was having the same problem, my rockwool cubes were falling apart, turning green, etc. Heres what I did. I sprouted the seeds, then put them in soil. Let them grow outside during the day, then bring them in before lights out time. I fed nutes through the soil and gave them bat guano and CO2 sprays, and then when I felt ready to start flowering, I would very gently remove them from the soil, break up the root ball VERY GENTLY, and rinse away all the dirt until roots were clean and white. Get your net pots and medium, and set your plant up in it. Put her where ever you want in whatever system you want, theyre ready for it. Just take it easy on nutes cuz its a new home for them, let em get comfy. Bottom line, I say fuck rock wool. It raises the ph of the water too, I would measure the water dripping off a cube (pre soaked in 6.5 water for 24hr) and it was coming off at almost 8!!! Cant tell me distilled water comes very alkaline stock.


----------



## potroast (May 29, 2008)

Yes, rockwool does suck if you don't know how to use it correctly.

Yes, it's made from rock. Some of the rock is limestone. Lime is alkaline so you pre-treat with low 5's pH solution to offset the possible alkaline effect of any residual limestone.

Now cleaning soil completely off of roots really sucks.

HTH


----------



## Unique (May 29, 2008)

insanelane said:


> I was having the same problem, my rockwool cubes were falling apart, turning green, etc. Heres what I did. I sprouted the seeds, then put them in soil. Let them grow outside during the day, then bring them in before lights out time. I fed nutes through the soil and gave them bat guano and CO2 sprays, and then when I felt ready to start flowering, I would very gently remove them from the soil, break up the root ball VERY GENTLY, and rinse away all the dirt until roots were clean and white. Get your net pots and medium, and set your plant up in it. Put her where ever you want in whatever system you want, theyre ready for it. Just take it easy on nutes cuz its a new home for them, let em get comfy. Bottom line, I say fuck rock wool. It raises the ph of the water too, I would measure the water dripping off a cube (pre soaked in 6.5 water for 24hr) and it was coming off at almost 8!!! Cant tell me distilled water comes very alkaline stock.


I did this my last grow, I got the ideal from a youtube video. The difference between what is grown straight thru hydro to what was grown in soil thru veg is about 3 OZ a plant.....i will know for sure when i pull them in 2 weeks. The hydro has four monster heads while the soil is one cola with a few nice side branchs.....altho that one cola does look damn good.

I think ima keep my soil grows to Lowryder from now on....may give it another try sometime in the future tho.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 29, 2008)

the way i see it, hydro is only made available because we aerate the way or res that the plants feed from and live in.

im not sure....but there would be no way in hell that a plant could survive in stand still water.... dont they constantly feed? wouldnt that be like flooding your soil pot plants with 2 gallons every day? can you say death?!!!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 29, 2008)

aerate the res/add some air stones/bubble curtains etc etc and you should be straight.


and also...i just noticed you said nft..... isnt that like drip feeding? if so yes you can drip too much.


----------



## Unique (May 29, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> aerate the res/add some air stones/bubble curtains etc etc and you should be straight.
> 
> 
> and also...i just noticed you said nft..... isnt that like drip feeding? if so yes you can drip too much.



I drip fed at diff GPH but they always get clogged with my organic nutes. So now i just open drain from the top into the hydroton so it soaks thru the whole medium....with 2 12" air stones in the rez.....works fine for me, but i suppose there are better ways....its just what i found works best for me so far.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 29, 2008)

unique did i tell you about that cool aerator i found?


----------



## Unique (May 29, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> unique did i tell you about that cool aerator i found?


Nope....and i dont need to spend anymore money!!!!!

I have my eye on this really nice vortex vent fan....STOP TEMPTING ME....damn it.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 29, 2008)

its not even expensive...

google ario aerators...

how are those snow dogs coming along, did they even come?


----------



## Unique (May 29, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> its not even expensive...
> 
> google ario aerators...
> 
> how are those snow dogs coming along, did they even come?


Dude the snow dogs are here and waiting for the belladona to finish so it can go into flower....i have 2 girls for sure so far on the snow dogs. Ima seed out his first go around if a male pops.

BTW....That Belladona is from paradise seeds.....that shit is like taking a low dose of LSD....heart starts racing and its a very visual high....good times brother.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 29, 2008)

thas cool....they said it was some more snow dogs listed


----------



## Unique (May 29, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> thas cool....they said it was some more snow dogs listed



They were sold out within hours....im sure what they are selling now is whats left over that people bid on and never paid for.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 29, 2008)

hell yea!!!! i havent touched the alpha diesel yet


----------



## Unique (May 29, 2008)

nice, let me know how that goes.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 29, 2008)

seen the aerators?


----------



## unity (May 29, 2008)

royalewithcheese40 said:


> dude, im having the same exact problems and have the same questions. im not sure if its overwatering or nute burn. they seem to have the same symptoms. my feed chart (van de zwaan aqua flakes) says not to use an oxygen pump. the bottom of my cubes are just below the serface of the water. the water is constantly being cycled, but the level is always the same. is that bad? should i flood and drain it? shit!!!
> 
> good post. let us know what happens.


Hi mate, noticed that you stated in your post that your cubes were under the water surface. I am pretty certain that you do not want your medium in the res, also the res. MUST be aerated. 
Good luck!
Unity


----------



## WWgrower (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow is someone trying to get back to the original thread!!!WTF....


----------



## unity (Jun 2, 2008)

WWgrower said:


> Wow is someone trying to get back to the original thread!!!WTF....



lol, missed that


----------



## cheddar97008 (Jan 12, 2009)

Can't over water with oxygen. I run a deep water culture hydro system. (Each plant's roots are completely submerged in a 5 gallon bucket, thru a 8' net pot lid). As long as the solution is oxygenated and water temp is controlled it should not cause harm. In my system, each single cell bucket is top fed instantly acting as an oxygen generator, however I still have an airstone in each bucket, even the controller bucket. 

Re: House and Garden, I've been told that the warning about not oxygenating your solution/controller tank was a misprint along with several other errors that occured during the Dutch to English translation and should be fixed soon. There are several inconsistencies with the nutrient calculator and the feed chart from the U.S. Distributor, but am told to go with the US feed chart from Humboldt Co. 


A wise man recently explained oxygenated water in the most simplest form: It was another rainy day in Oregon and he pointed outside the grow store and said, you see all those bushes, trees, weeds, etc..? Sure I said, Well they have been getting rained and dumped on non stop for the past 3 weeks, and do they look like they are unhealthy? No he said, and they are thriving under these conditions because as the rain falls it gathers oxygen, and thus helps but does not harm the plants.. Just like soil and hydro, and especially the deep water culture I'm using as long as it's oxygenated overwatering shouldn't be the issue. Maybe the Rockwool is, try using rapid rooters


----------



## greenmeanie91 (Oct 19, 2019)

LoudBlunts said:


> the way i see it, hydro is only made available because we aerate the way or res that the plants feed from and live in.
> 
> im not sure....but there would be no way in hell that a plant could survive in stand still water.... dont they constantly feed? wouldnt that be like flooding your soil pot plants with 2 gallons every day? can you say death?!!!!


 look into the kratky method, it's in non airated still water but you leave just the bottom of the roots in the water and half the roots out of the water so they can still breathe.


----------



## Keesje (Oct 20, 2019)

greenmeanie91 said:


> look into the kratky method, it's in non airated still water but you leave just the bottom of the roots in the water and half the roots out of the water so they can still breathe.


You are aware that you are giving a reply on a topic that is more then 10 years old?


----------



## Renfro (Oct 20, 2019)

Keesje said:


> You are aware that you are giving a reply on a topic that is more then 10 years old?


lol I have done the same thing. Use the search to find something, get sucked into the thread and forgetting it's old, reply.


----------

